# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Как правильно называть имя

## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Харе Кришна! В русском языке мужские имена произносятся без буквы (а) в конце. Александр, Пётр, Иван и так далее. К женскому имени добавляется буква (а). Александра, Петра,Василиса и так далее. В сериале "Махабхарата" герои называют друг друга;- Арджун, Бхим, Сахадев и так далее. Почему мы читаем имена с добавлением буквы (а)-Арджуна, Бхима, Сахадева? Как правильно- Арджуна или Арджун? Спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Слова с усеченным "а" на конце - норма хинди. В санскрите "а" сохраняется. Так что правильно читать все-таки с "а".

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Харе Кришна! Примите мои дандаваты. Спасибо за ответ.

----------

